# North Dakota record Bass



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I read on Fox News this morning, a father and 11yr. old daughter
caught a Bass that could be a new state record. It was said, that it was
20 in. long and weighed over 10 lbs. How can a 20 in. Bass possibly weigh 10 lbs.?
I don't know where they got their scale, but I would find another one.
The picture looks to be about 5lb.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Everything is BIGGER in North Dakota. LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn’t make sense, but news reporters that don’t understand what they’re reporting on often get their details all messed up. Surely those numbers aren’t correct.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That doesn't seem right. I would think for a 10 pounder you would be looking at least 25 inches. My biggest was 8.4 and it was 24 1/2 inches


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I saw that pic on Foxnews. It is MAYBE a 6lber. So hilarious the way they spin it. "Could be" a new state record. LMAO


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a prime example....Don't believe everything you hear from the news media.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> That is a prime example....Don't believe everything you hear from the news media.


Correction...Don't believe ANYTHING you hear from the news media. They have long reported speculation & gossip as fact.

Mike


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

And I thought my 20.5” 6lb 5oz was obese! Lol yea I think they got one of those numbers mixed up


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Got this one on a Buzz-Bait yesterday, weighed 5.2 lbs. and was 20 1/2 in.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Reel Grip, nice fish! Was that caught in a lake or pond?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Kenlow, a local public lake.


----------

